# Looking for info on an old Gnu Barrett Christy Board



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

My 19 yr old dug out her first snowboard out from the back of her closet where it's sat unused for the past three years. She got a new board 4 years ago and now is trying to decide what to do with this old Gnu - keep it or sell it. She bought it for $50 years ago from a friend at school who only used it once. Now she isn't sure if she wants me to store it while she is off at college or if she should just toss it out. I say hey old snowboards can someday be worth something or at least hang on to it for wall art. If anyone can help us determine the value of it that would be great.

Board description:
Solid white deck with a flying Pig graphic right in the center
Pink/Purple "GNU" graphic on the underside written in cursive on a white background

The only identifying info we can get off the front of the board is the following:
Gnu 
Stupid Cap Construction
Designed by & for 
Barrett Christy
(144-146 cm)
114 cm effective edge
Made in USA
by Mervin Manufacturing
Use U.S.1/4-20
Hardware Only Please


It has a couple of scratches along the edges of the board from two seasons worth of normal wear and tear but otherwise it's immaculate. She was fanatic about keeping it cleaned, waxed and tuned. 

Any info or help would be great.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Barret was one of the first women to have her own signature model (and still works with gnu today)but if this board is only 6 or so years old its most likely not one of her earliest models. The Utah Snow and skate museum will give you info and does appraisals for 30 bucks... Utah Snowboard Museum - World's Largest Collection of Vintage Boards


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

You could easily get 5000-6000 for it on Craigslist. 




(That's in pennies)


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

That's what I told her yesterday! LOL! Is there an online directory that shows all their old boards?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's not worth shit it's back when Mervin was using stupid cap which was prone to blowing apart. If you can get 50 bucks for it then she can buy a book for college if you can't sell it go donate it to charity. Or if you think it'll be worth something hold on to it till you're about 70 and then it might be a collectors item because by then snow will be a thing of the past and we'll all live underground wearing foil hats.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

well my foil hat is more core than yours


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

I have the same board but it is a bit smaller and is more used. It seems to be a rare board seeings how i could not find any information or duplicates of the board until now! Are you selling it? I could use a bigger board and I love the flying pig design.


----------



## Novice (Dec 28, 2014)

*Same question: how much is it worth ?*



MiniBullyMom said:


> My 19 yr old dug out her first snowboard out from the back of her closet where it's sat unused for the past three years. She got a new board 4 years ago and now is trying to decide what to do with this old Gnu - keep it or sell it. She bought it for $50 years ago from a friend at school who only used it once. Now she isn't sure if she wants me to store it while she is off at college or if she should just toss it out. I say hey old snowboards can someday be worth something or at least hang on to it for wall art. If anyone can help us determine the value of it that would be great.
> 
> Board description:
> Solid white deck with a flying Pig graphic right in the center
> ...


-------
I have the same board with the Flying Pig. Just bought it used for $108. It's in excellent condition. Did I pay too much ?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Novice said:


> -------
> I have the same board with the Flying Pig. Just bought it used for $108. It's in excellent condition. Did I pay too much ?


yes...exactly $108 too much...if it was a bpro from last year...it would have been a decent price.


----------



## kgouldthread (Feb 4, 2021)

MiniBullyMom said:


> My 19 yr old dug out her first snowboard out from the back of her closet where it's sat unused for the past three years. She got a new board 4 years ago and now is trying to decide what to do with this old Gnu - keep it or sell it. She bought it for $50 years ago from a friend at school who only used it once. Now she isn't sure if she wants me to store it while she is off at college or if she should just toss it out. I say hey old snowboards can someday be worth something or at least hang on to it for wall art. If anyone can help us determine the value of it that would be great.
> 
> Board description:
> Solid white deck with a flying Pig graphic right in the center
> ...


----------



## kgouldthread (Feb 4, 2021)

I would love to buy that board from you for sentimental value, it was my first snowboard starting out and I always wished that I had kept mine. Is the base in good condition because I would like to display it?


----------

